# What 2nd bokeh lens for wedding?



## eninja (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi, I got 6D with 24-70 f4L. I also got 70D body. What lens should I get?

I have shot 3 weddings in total. For just capturing the event and group shots. 24-70 is superb IQ already for me.
Together with 430ex ii and graslon dome diffuser.

But when taking portrait of bride. I don't have the right lens. I use the 270ex ii on the 70D with diffuser.
I don't have much experience on wedding scenario so I couldn't decide what lens is best.
. 70-200 f4L IS
. 50 f1.2L
. 35 f1.4L

For my 70D.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Dec 2, 2014)

eninja said:


> Hi, I got 6D with 24-70 f4L. I also got 70D body. What lens should I get?
> 
> I have shot 3 weddings in total. For just capturing the event and group shots. 24-70 is superb IQ already for me.
> Together with 430ex ii and graslon dome diffuser.
> ...


Take 50L or Sigma 50A


----------



## Khalai (Dec 2, 2014)

I've shot a couple of weddings (well, more than a couple), my goto and most used lens is (awesome) 70-200/2.8L IS II, I also have a backup 100L - which I mount on 7D (basically 160mm FoV lens).

70-200/4L IS is not bad, but you need some space between you, your subject and the subject-background. You can opt for 70-200/2.8L nonIS for shallower DoF, but you can and sometimes you will miss the IS. But from what you listed, 50L on 7D (making it 80mm in FoV) sound like the most bokehlicious lens, it will also help you in tighter spots (MDF under 0,5m vs. 1.2-1.4m with 70-200 lenses).

Just my 0.02 eurocents


----------



## Joey (Dec 2, 2014)

For great differential focus you need a wide aperture so the obvious choice is a 50 f/1.2 or f/1.4. The Sigma ART lens or one of the Canons. 

I do a few weddings though I don't own any of those lenses. On a crop body (not the obvious choice for a wedding, granted) I use the EFS 60mm f/2.8 macro lens which is a fantastic performer and makes very flattering portraits. It has a 52mm filter thread which means I can use my elderly Cokin filter holder (that won't go on any of my 77mm threaded lenses) and their soft focus filter which doesn't, in fact, soften focus, but it does soften contrast and I typically take a great picture of the bride wearing her veil in natural light from a big nearby window which is always a popular shot.

Maybe we don't really need such wide aperture lenses - f/1.4 at 50mm or 70mm gives such narrow depth of field that if the bride's eye is in focus her nose won't be. So you'll probably be using your f/1.4 lens stopped down to f/2 or f/2.8 anyway. I use my 60mm lens wide open much of the time. 

Ask Khalai says, you might want to go for a zoom such as the 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II if you have the budget for it. I use a tele zoom for candids at weddings but the lens I couldn't do without is the 60mm.


----------



## Corvi (Dec 2, 2014)

Id go for the 35L. 50L is too long for wedding reportage imo.


----------



## danski0224 (Dec 2, 2014)

Nikon 105mm DC.

Adjustable bokeh. 

Super sharp if you don't use the DC control.


----------



## tayassu (Dec 2, 2014)

I'd go for the 70-200/2.8, which would be my go-to lens if I shot weddings anyway.
You've got the 24-70mmish covered for "environmental" portraits, with the tele you can do more "intimate" stuff.


----------



## Khalai (Dec 2, 2014)

danski0224 said:


> Nikon 105mm DC.
> 
> Adjustable bokeh.
> 
> Super sharp if you don't use the DC control.



And super manual-focus-only if you use it on the Canon body


----------



## danski0224 (Dec 2, 2014)

Khalai said:


> And super manual-focus-only if you use it on the Canon body



What else would one use it on?


----------



## BLFPhoto (Dec 2, 2014)

Given your 3 lens considerations, I'd go with the 50. The 35 is a general coverage lens, and you already have that function covered with the zoom. I use a 35 (either my 35L or Sigma Art) for 90% of a wedding. But it is NOT my portrait lens. And you don't have a great portrait lens in that zoom. Yes, in your choices you could go with the 70-200 f/4L that you list, but you are hurting for low light coverage at the moment as well. For a wedding lens, it is sort of a "too safe" choice. It gets you focal length coverage, but at the expense of some key creative and technical needs in wedding situations. It is a passable portrait lens, but not great. If you go 70-200, you really need the 2.8 version, even the older first IS version in order to have the best chance in low light. My preference is the 135 f/2, though, for telephoto. The f/2 aperture really does fantastic things. 

So, of the three lenses you listed, the 50L gives you a fantastic portrait lens for your couple shots, as well as gets you a super low-light option for those instances where you are required to shoot in a dark church without flash. You even get two different "focal lengths" out of it by placing it either on your 6D or your 70D. I could shoot an entire wedding on a 50L and not worry about missing much coverage. You don't NEED the telephoto to get great portraits and other types of wedding images. 50L and get closer. It would be my choice.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Dec 2, 2014)

For Bokeh the 35 or the 50, my personal choice would be the 35L


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 2, 2014)

What I will say, it may seem strange. But Sigma 50mm Art works wonderfully in its 70D with dual pixel AF, and a viewfinder coupled to the LCD.






Using dual pixel AF, all possible problems with Sigma AF are over. But if you want Canon lenses, so there is not 50mm with great image quality at F1.4. In this case, I recommend Canon 85mm F1.8 stopped down to F2.5.

To go even longer, Canon 100mm F2 has better quality than his sister 85mm, but none of them can beat Sigma 50mm Art.


----------



## eninja (Dec 3, 2014)

Hjalmarg1 said:


> Take 50L or Sigma 50A



Yep 35mm f1.4 L. Maybe be to close for the situation.
But I can only guess 35mm AF is more accurate?
I have rented 50L on my first wedding shoot. Mount it on 70D. My actual first 3 shots, 70D won't focus.
Maybe my rented copy got problem and it scared me owning one.


----------



## eninja (Dec 3, 2014)

Khalai said:


> I've shot a couple of weddings (well, more than a couple), my goto and most used lens is (awesome) 70-200/2.8L IS II, I also have a backup 100L - which I mount on 7D (basically 160mm FoV lens).
> 
> 70-200/4L IS is not bad, but you need some space between you, your subject and the subject-background. You can opt for 70-200/2.8L nonIS for shallower DoF, but you can and sometimes you will miss the IS. But from what you listed, 50L on 7D (making it 80mm in FoV) sound like the most bokehlicious lens, it will also help you in tighter spots (MDF under 0,5m vs. 1.2-1.4m with 70-200 lenses).
> 
> Just my 0.02 eurocents



True, 70-200/2.8L might be the best lens for wedding. But here in Singapore, they don't usually do church wedding. And space are usually tight. If ever I can afford one. Its too heavy hanging on my dual black rapid strap. 

I guess I will choose 50L, but I worry AF speed. Since 70D got fast FPS. I don't know if 50L can catch up.


----------



## eninja (Dec 3, 2014)

Joey said:


> For great differential focus you need a wide aperture so the obvious choice is a 50 f/1.2 or f/1.4. The Sigma ART lens or one of the Canons.
> 
> I do a few weddings though I don't own any of those lenses. On a crop body (not the obvious choice for a wedding, granted) I use the EFS 60mm f/2.8 macro lens which is a fantastic performer and makes very flattering portraits. It has a 52mm filter thread which means I can use my elderly Cokin filter holder (that won't go on any of my 77mm threaded lenses) and their soft focus filter which doesn't, in fact, soften focus, but it does soften contrast and I typically take a great picture of the bride wearing her veil in natural light from a big nearby window which is always a popular shot.
> 
> ...



Since I have just started this part time, shooting candid is really not rewarding coz the bride is not looking, at usually not smiling or her mouth not in its nicest look. So photo just wasted.

My style of photo, I leave a bit of space around so I can crop to different aspect ration if I want. Also, I believed old lens, is not sharp wide open. So I may need to use sweet spot.
Should I worry about focus shift issue, when taking portrait at medium shot, at F2?


----------



## eninja (Dec 3, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> What I will say, it may seem strange. But Sigma 50mm Art works wonderfully in its 70D with dual pixel AF, and a viewfinder coupled to the LCD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for this.. I may really need and want this when tripod telephoto shooting during sports event. When opportunity comes.. But not for wedding I think..


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 6, 2014)

To the op.... For weddings my favorite lens is the 70-200 2.8l is ii. That's the one is recommend. It's expensive and if it's over budget tamron make a70-200 2.8 vr and it's very good and much cheaper. I wouldn't get the 70-200 f4 for bokeh as you were asking on your post. Canons 85 1.8 is also a good choice. It's a very gods lens at a great price IMO.


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Dec 8, 2014)

100L has great bokeh. And in weddings you are (typically) shooting more than one person, so you probably want f2.8 at least for enough depth of focus vs f/2 or 1.8 or wider. The IS is nice too. It's a great portrait length on full-frame, between 85 and 135. And you can get super close if you need to.


----------

